# Barry McKimm: Violin concerto - one of the best!



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am working on the violin concertos of the 20th century for a long time, listened to thousands of different violin concertos and meanwhile published over 40 scores of forgotten violin concertos. But right now I am extremely proud and excited to have the chance to present the full score and a complete recording of _*one of the most brilliant and most beautiful violin concertos from the 20th century*_! So please take some minutes to check it out (try the first movement):

*Barry McKimm (*1941): Violin concerto (1980)*

full score and complete recording of the world premiere here: *http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/barry-mckimm/*

I am interested in your opinion!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

The sound of the recording is very good (although not without some unfortunate audience and stage noise). (Hey, it is a live recording, and that is part of event, as John Cage would presumably say.) Does that mean that it is available commercially? My initial reaction to the concerto itself is a bit mixed. It seems accessible, and mostly tonal, with traditional touches, although sometimes somewhat diffuse, and I am not sure I understand the intermittent and intrusive clashing of cymbals. As it goes along, it seems to be losing me a bit, as it seems also to lose its own way, but as modern classical music goes, it has more appeal to me than much of it does.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello JAS,

thanks for your reply and you are right, the recording was made during the performance of the world premiere, so it is no studio but a live recording. That lead to some audience and stage noise, and it is obviously that the orchestra needed a bit more rehearsal at some points (the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra is normally a very good orchestra). But apart from that the concerto is just magnificent and I think an actual and better performance could show this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

vlncto said:


> Hello JAS,
> 
> thanks for your reply and you are right, the recording was made during the performance of the world premiere, so it is no studio but a live recording. That lead to some audience and stage noise, and it is obviously that the orchestra needed a bit more rehearsal at some points (the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra is normally a very good orchestra). But apart from that the concerto is just magnificent and I think an actual and better performance could show this.


I am still amazed by your hard work on the subject, keep them coming.


----------

